# Rooster's Combs, do they lose color with age?



## Maggizzle35 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi there:
I was noticing that a couple of my rooster's combs are not bright red like they use to be or like I think they should be. Does anyone know if they lose color with age? or would this be something else.

Thanks,
Margaret


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

No, they don't lose color with age. They can lose color due to anemia(parasites are usually the cause), certain times of year when hormones are less likely to be in effect(this is not one of those times of year) and dehydration.


----------

